# Scantinato/cantina



## sevillista

Non sono sicura cosa significhino queste due parole. Sarebbe:

cantina: posto per il vino, cioè, bodega in spagnolo
scantinato: posto sotto la casa, cioè, sótano in spagnolo????

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## a malta

Buon giorno Sevillista!
si dice : "Non sono sicura di cosa significhino queste due parole".

Le tue traduzioni sono corrette, ma allo stesso tempo, la parola cantina è quella che viene utilizzata di più...insomma, molti in cantina ci tengono tutto fuorchè il vino, eppure la si chiama cantina.
Ciao


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao ragazzi,

concordo con quanto detto da A malta, anche se nel linguaggio edilizio, lo scantinato è un _piano o vano di un edificio situato sotto il livello del terreno, solitamente adibito a *magazzino o deposito.*_

La cantina dunque,che è situata nello scantinato, è quella stanza specifica dove si mettono e si conservano il vino, i salumi ed il formaggio.

saluti


----------



## 0scar

La traducción depende del tiempo y lugar, por ej.:
*cantina**2. *f. Sótano donde se guarda el vino para el consumo de la casa. (DRAE)

_Bodega_ puede ser muchas cosas, una_ cantina, cava y bodega _pueden ser la misma cosa o cosas muy difrentes.
Un_ sotano _de una casa en un edificio se llama _subsuelo_.
En una casa o edificio, el lugar para guardar un coche bajo nivel, es un _subsuelo_.


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Non sono sicura cosa significhino queste due parole. Sarebbe:
> 
> cantina: posto per il vino, cioè, bodega in spagnolo
> scantinato: posto sotto la casa, cioè, sótano in spagnolo????
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



La cantina (occhio, mi riferisco solo alla cantina come "locale" di una casa normale, non alla cantina specifica del vino, cioè mi riferisco al linguaggio "comune") è una stanza, in cui puoi mettere il vino, le biciclette, i mobili vecchi, e tutto quel che ti pare, ha una porta con la serratura e si trova nel piano -1 di una casa. Quando entri dal portone principale, ci sarà una scala che scende, lì sotto ci sono le cantine, una per ogni appartamento del condominio.
Diciamo che è la versione sotterranea del solaio/soffitta.

Anche lo scantinato sta sottoterra, ma non è (sempre nel linguaggio _comune_) quella "stanza privata" chiusa con la porta, bensí uno spazio più impreciso anche più grande. Per esempio se hai una casa *tutta *tua (=non condivisa con altri vicini), magari usi la parola "scantinato" al posto di "cantina" perché *tutto *lo spazio lì sotto è compreso in quel locale. Mentre in un condominio, come ho scritto prima, useresti "lo scantinato" solo se, invece di mettere una cantina per ogni appartamento, c'è un unico locale grande e spazioso usato da tutti gli inquilini per es. per lasciarci le biciclette, e simili. Non privato ma comune.

Per riassumere, "scantinato" è sicuramente "sótano" in generale. "Cantina" è "sótano (particular)" *o* anche "bodega".


Ma, occhio2, sia lo scantinato che la cantina, sono sotto la casa e non sono il garage: non si parcheggia la macchina in cantina/nello scantinato!

Un'ultima cosa: non tutte le case hanno le cantine (o il solaio), in Italia c'è stato un boom nel dopoguerra fino agli anni '70. Ma oggi si tende a "risparmiare" e a vendere tutto al prezzo più alto: le soffitte si vendono come mansarde abitabili, sotto le case ci fanno i parcheggi (mentre anni fa le case spesso avevano un cortile grande dove parcheggiavi l'auto), ecc...


----------



## 0scar

*scantinato* – Il piano più basso di un edificio, posto del tutto o in parte sotto il livello del terreno, che può essere adibito a deposito o magazzino di mobilia, derrate, oggetti varî, o anche utilizzato, se provvisto di adeguati requisiti, per la disposizione di impianti o di loro parti, *oppure per il ricovero di autoveicoli.*  (Treccani)

Se entra con el coche por una pendiente  al garage en el subsuelo, debajo de la casa.


----------



## sevillista

Ursu-lab, la habitación del sótano con llave a que te refieres, ¿es lo que en español llamamos trastero? ¿No lo llamais "ripostiglio"? Yo da la casualidad (afortunadamente) que lo tengo al lado de la puerta de mi piso, pero la mayoría de mis vecinos lo tienen en el sótano o garaje (donde aparcamos los coches todos los del bloque). ¿Eso no sería un ripostiglio, sería una cantina? Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sí, Sevillista, en Bcn yo también tengo un "trastero" de unos 10m2, al lado del parking, abajo, y en Italia lo llamaría "cantina". El "ripostiglio" es más el del piso, como "sgabuzzino". Pero si el trastero es muy pequeño , yo qué sé, 2-3m2, entonces sería un "ripostiglio" y no una "cantina", aunque estuviera en el sótano. 

Naturalmente, muchos italianos no consultan la Treccani cuando hablan, y por lo menos en mi zona (norte), nadie dice "ho messo la macchina nello scantinato". El coche lo dejamos en el "garage" o en el "parcheggio" o "in cortile". 

Por otro lado, lo mismo ocurre con el español. El significado de la palabra "subsuelo" en España y otros paises de LA no siempre coincide en el habla cotidiana.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Naturalmente, muchos italianos no consultan la Treccani cuando hablan, y por lo menos en mi zona (norte), nadie dice "ho messo la macchina nello scantinato". El coche lo dejamos en el "garage" o en el "parcheggio" o "in cortile".



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## 0scar

Nadie afirmó aquí que se dice "ho messo la macchina nello scantinato":

*scantinato* – Il piano più basso di un edificio, posto del tutto o in parte sotto il livello del terreno che può essere utilizzato per il ricovero di autoveicoli*.* (Treccani)


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.


 "Grazie" per la conferma... 
Dimenticavo, per Sevillista: la mia cantina in Italia, a differenza del "trastero" a BCN, aveva anche una piccola finestra, un po' sopra l'altezza del marciapiede intorno alla casa.


----------



## 0scar

Encuentro que avisos como estos hay varios:
"Udine:In edificio direzionale, ufficio sito al terzo piano, con possibilità definizione spazi interni, dotato di ogni confort, con 
*parcheggio nello scantinato." 

*Me pregunto como le explica a sus amigos dónde guarda el coche esta pobre gente del norte que compra una oficina o departamento dotado de "parcheggio nello scantinato",  este tipo de inmueble siempre es caro, y tener un problema así con el idioma ha de ser para ellos bastante injusto. 
Quizás una solución, aunque no muy práctica, sea regalar diccionarios Treccani, en fin, no se.


----------



## Larroja

L'uso della lingua non si impara sui dizionari, però, e qui nessuno ha detto che non si può parcheggiare nello scantinato, anzi. Ma in italiano standard, il luogo in cui si parcheggia la macchina non viene comunemente detto scantinato, termine che indica in modo generico il locale o i locali situati sotto il pianterreno. 
Se vogliamo fare la guerra dei dizionari, ti regalo l'elenco e la relativa definizione di tutti quelli che all'eventualità di parcheggiare la macchina nello scantinato non fanno neanche cenno: 

_Sabatini Coletti_: Piano o vano di un edificio situato sotto il livello del terreno, perlopiù adibito a magazzino o deposito.

_Hoepli_: Piano sotterraneo o seminterrato di un edificio, destinato a vari usi: abitava nello s. del palazzo; s. adibito a magazzino.

_Garzanti_ e _Sapere.it_: vano situato sotto il pianterreno di un edificio, che si adibisce a cantina, magazzino o altro.

_Zingarelli_: piano dell'edificio interamente o parzialmente sotto il livello del terreno. 

_Garzanti_: vano situato sotto il pianterreno di un edificio, che si adibisce a cantina, magazzino o altro.

_Wordreference.com_: ampio locale che si trova sotto il pianterreno di un edificio; viene usato come deposito e ripostiglio. VEDI cantina.

_www.dizionario-italiano.org_: Piano o vano di un edificio situato sotto il livello del terreno, perlopiù adibito a magazzino o deposito. Sinonimo: cantina.

A proposito dei sinonimi, il _Dizionario dei sinonimi e dei contrari_ del Corriere.it alla voce _scantinato _dice: seminterrato, cantina, sotterraneo. Alla voce _garage_: autorimessa, rimessa, box.

Sei libero di trarre le conclusioni che riterrai più opportune.


----------



## 0scar

Larroja said:


> L'uso della lingua non si impara sui dizionari, però, e *qui nessuno ha detto che non si può parcheggiare nello scantinato*, anzi.





ursu-lab said:


> Ma, occhio2, sia lo scantinato che la cantina, sono sotto la casa e non sono il garage:* non si parcheggia la macchina nello scantinato*!



De nuevo, ni el Treccani, ni yo, afirmamos que "parcheggiare nello scantinato" es una expresión común. Nadie tiene que venir a aclarar lo que no se ha dicho nunca.


----------



## ursu-lab

La differenza che non riesci a cogliere, carissimo Oscar, è quella tra la cosa in sé e la forma in cui tale cosa viene indicata nella lingua d'uso, comune. A seconda del contesto. Cioè, come parlano gli esseri umani in un certo territorio e secondo certe convenzioni condivise tra loro, spesso non distinte o "riconosciute" facilmente da chi ha solo dei contatti fugaci o artificiali con le realtà in questione (vd. turisti o non madrelingua). A Sevillista interessa sapere cosa intendono gli italiani madrelingua in carne e ossa, in generale, quando usano la parola "cantina" e cosa intendono quando parlano o scrivono la parola "scantinato". Rispetto al dizionario Treccani, credo che la lista infinita postata da Larroja sia una risposta più che sufficiente. Oltre al fatto non di poco conto che Larroja è madrelingua italiana...
Anche in quell'annuncio che hai fatto così tanta fatica a trovare c'è scritto che il *parcheggio/posto macchina *è nello scantinato (=nel piano sotterraneo), e non che la *macchina *(il veicolo a motore a quattro ruote) va nello scantinato (parola nel contesto). Come ho scritto nel mio primo post, lo scantinato è "in modo impreciso" la parte sottostante l'edificio. Per te sarà lo stesso, ma c'è una bella differenza tra una parte e un tutto, e tra sinonimo e iperonimo. "Fetta" non è sinonimo di "torta".



> *tutto *lo spazio lì sotto è compreso in quel locale.



Se il parcheggio con i posti macchina è sotto l'edificio, allora *farà parte anche dello scantinato*, ma quando si usa la parola "macchina/auto", dirai che "hai messo l'auto/la macchina nel parcheggio/posto macchina/garage".

Che è quello che intendevo quando ho scritto, insistendo sul concetto di "linguaggio comune":



> Ma, occhio2, sia lo scantinato che la cantina, sono sotto la casa e non  sono il garage: *non si parcheggia la macchina* in cantina/nello  scantinato!



Con questo "occhio2", volevo dire che *non  si dice la frase* (vd. lingua d'uso) "parcheggio la macchina nello scantinato" -> scantinato *non è sinonimo *di garage/parcheggio. Al massimo, "scantinato" è *iperonimo*. Ma allora anche "casa", se ci mettiamo a stilare l'elenco...

Insomma, mi dispiace, ma è inutile che fai spam con la treccani o con la trentina di occorrenze che hai trovati in google (risultato piuttosto misero, visto che l'Italia ha una sessantina di milioni di abitanti) perché quello che continui a postare con tanta angoscia non è affatto in contraddizione con quello che ho scritto nella mia risposta.


----------



## Massimo_m

Larroja said:


> L'uso della lingua non si impara sui dizionari, però, e qui nessuno ha detto che non si può parcheggiare nello scantinato, anzi. Ma in italiano standard, il luogo in cui si parcheggia la macchina non viene comunemente detto scantinato, termine che indica in modo generico il locale o i locali situati sotto il pianterreno.
> Se vogliamo fare la guerra dei dizionari, ti regalo l'elenco e la relativa definizione di tutti quelli che all'eventualità di parcheggiare la macchina nello scantinato non fanno neanche cenno:
> _Sabatini Coletti_: Piano o vano di un edificio situato sotto il livello del terreno, perlopiù adibito a magazzino o deposito.
> _Hoepli_: Piano sotterraneo o seminterrato di un edificio, destinato a vari usi: abitava nello s. del palazzo; s. adibito a magazzino.
> _Garzanti_ e _Sapere.it_: vano situato sotto il pianterreno di un edificio, che si adibisce a cantina, magazzino o altro.
> _Zingarelli_: piano dell'edificio interamente o parzialmente sotto il livello del terreno.
> _Garzanti_: vano situato sotto il pianterreno di un edificio, che si adibisce a cantina, magazzino o altro.
> _Wordreference.com_: ampio locale che si trova sotto il pianterreno di un edificio; viene usato come deposito e ripostiglio. VEDI cantina.
> _www.dizionario-italiano.org_: Piano o vano di un edificio situato sotto il livello del terreno, perlopiù adibito a magazzino o deposito. Sinonimo: cantina.
> A proposito dei sinonimi, il _Dizionario dei sinonimi e dei contrari_ del Corriere.it alla voce _scantinato _dice: seminterrato, cantina, sotterraneo. Alla voce _garage_: autorimessa, rimessa, box.
> Sei libero di trarre le conclusioni che riterrai più opportune.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te e con ursu-lab. Questa è la risposta corretta alla domanda che ci aveva fatto Sevillista nell'aprire il forum, con cui si chiedeva cosa significano in italiano "cantina" e "scantinato". 
Peraltro, non esistono leggi penali che irrogano la reclusione per chi tiene l'automobile nello scantinato, e quindi non si può escludere che qualche volta, di fatto, ciò avvenga. Ma in italiano - cioè nella lingua che parlano gli italiani - la macchina si ricovera nel garage, o nell'autorimessa, o nel parcheggio, e non nello scantinato.


----------



## honeyheart

Ahora, si entendí bien, lo que sí se puede decir es:

"Ogni sera lascio la macchina nel parcheggio, che, nel mio edificio, si trova nello scantinato."

¿Es correcto?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Honey,

io direi così, anche se per fortuna ho il garage (o l'autorimessa) a fianco della casa:

Ogni sera lascio la macchina nel *parcheggio sotterraneo di casa*.
Ogni sera la parcheggio sotto in garage (più colloquiale).


----------



## honeyheart

Ah, muy bien, muchas gracias.


----------

